# Asus P5N32-E SLI continuous beep at startup



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

hiya

i've recently installed an asus P5N32-E SLI into my system. Started it up for the first time today and all i get is one continuous beep at startup. nothing is displayed on screen at all.

any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what the beep code is refering to here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I rechecked all the connections - one was loose. got another problem now though. At startup nothing is displayed, the fan the gfx card goes full power and the bios beeps 1 long 3 short, which is bad video ram or no video card.

i can confirm the cards works (tested in another pc) and i've tried in another pci e slot.

its a dell 7800gtx from a dell xps 600.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

sorry for double post

thought i'd post the full specs

Asus P5N32-E SLI motherboard
intel pentium d 3.0ghz
ocz 2x 1gb ddr2 800 memory
WD 250 gb HDD
xilence 750w psu
dell 7800gtx gfx card
dvd rom drive
dvd rw drive
fdd drive
pci e x1 sound card that came with the mobo

all are known to be working, as i've tested them with in another pc.the only things i havent tested are the psu and mobo (i don't have another compatible pc).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you connected the aux power lead to the m/board


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

That sequence of beeps I've heard far too many times. That is definitely the "VIDEO CARD" now it could be bad or possibly not seeded 100%. Lets hope it's the latter. Memory uses long tones. I am not using a reference manual for this, just my 10-15 year of Experience with Asus Motherboards though the beep language is normally universal.

Do you by chance have another video card? Even an out of date PCI only card will suffice. That will at least give you the ability to post if indeed your video card is causing the problems... Give it a shot and post your reply.



zero-one said:


> Thanks for the reply. I rechecked all the connections - one was loose. got another problem now though. At startup nothing is displayed, the fan the gfx card goes full power and the bios beeps 1 long 3 short, which is bad video ram or no video card.
> 
> i can confirm the cards works (tested in another pc) and i've tried in another pci e slot.
> 
> its a dell 7800gtx from a dell xps 600.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

i don't have another unfortunately. i might buy a cheap one if i see one. the video card definately works in another pc with no error at all.

what does "not seeded" mean?

all power leads are connected. is the aux one the 8 pin?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

about half inch square 2 black 2 yellow wires,goes into the socket top left of the m/b inbetween where the 2 heat pipes junction


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

is it the one i've circled on the attachment? if so, it's an 8 pin connector and i had to take out the black "stopper" for it to fit.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

that is aux power and should be used assuming your power supply has a lead for it. I'm going to throw this out here only because it was an issue in the past. I have a Geforce 7600GT. I read somewhere in the past that there was a certain motherboard with a certain bios (before the fix) that had an incompatibility. of course to load the new bios, you needed a temporary video card. I seriously doubt this is the case for you as I read your specs. But just thought I would throw that in. Seeded is just a techie term for "inserted 100%" sometimes if a motherboard isn't mounted properly, it leaves undesirable differences for each card slot as far as screwing in a card and having the rear end pop out. This happens more times then not. But nowadays, a real professional wouldn't be making that mistake as he would test the ability to plug in a couple cards before tightening all the board's screws.



zero-one said:


> is it the one I've circled on the attachment? if so, it's an 8 pin connector and i had to take out the black "stopper" for it to fit.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

This all appears to working now. I took everything out, then put it all back in again, turned on the power, and got to the bios. Got an obscure message about the cpu fan speed being too low. It's definately going at some speed (i have a nice cut on my finger to prove this). If i changed the low speed detection on the bios, will this have a detrimental effect on temps?

Just wanted to say thanks for all the help. You guys run a brilliant site here.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks on behalf of the group for the kind words.

Just a side note about your cpu fan warning. It is not uncommon for a cpu fan to be installed but not running under certain conditions... My Zalman rarely needs to fireup as my Antec Nine Hundred case has so much air flow. You just need to hand check your CPU temperature in the bios or software monitoring program to make sure. You can always turn the cpu fan sensor warning off. Bios is where I'm guessing the error is coming from?


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Spoke to soon unfortunately. If i lay the case down on it's side, with the panel off, the pc works fine. When it's stood up (it's normal position) it doesn't boot and i get the continuous beep again.

I'm sure all the connections are tight.

I just don't know what to do......


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

set it up out of the case with just
cpu
video
ram
and see if it posts
check there are no loose screws rolling around in the case and that there is one standoff for each hole in the m/board and they line up with the holes in the m/board


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Hiya

Reseated everything in the case, works fine now. I think one of the mboard screws were loose.

Another issue (its a bit of a saga this one), gets to the Vista loading screen, then reboots. Booted in safe mode, it hangs when loading crcdisk.sys. I've had Vista working on this HDD before. I formatted a did a clean install. Also, Windows always boots to the "Change of Hardware screen" and asks for Safe Mode, Start Normally or Last Known Good.

I might reformat and reinstall. Any other ideas.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

double post again - sorry

Have had a search and have found that others are having similar problems. Apparently a chipset driver update will do the trick. I'll give it a go and let you know what happens.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Updated drivers with no success.

Still get to crcdisk.sys before a reboot.

Does anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps
http://www.onlinehowtosite.com/index.php?page=5

there are also a large no. of unpublished hot fixes available from ms
https://support.microsoft.com/contactus2/emailcontact.aspx?scid=sw;en;1410&WS=hotfix


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for that. I tried the how to site with but it didn't help unfortunately. I've only got one SATA connection (my hard disk) in SATA 1. My CD Drive is in IDE 1.

I couldn't find a KB article number for anything relating to CRCdisk.sys. Do you have to put one in or just an explanation of your problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try an explanation of the problem are you using 32 or the 64 bit version of vista
check the wd site for an updated driver if you got it from elseware


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

No driver on Western Digital site unfortunately.

Not really part of the problem, but what does CRCdisk.sys do? I think it's a driver but don't know what for.

I'll post on MS site see if i get anywhere.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

results from a search say it is an undecorated sata driver,i have never see that before so their fix was an updated driver,i only found replies on the location of a 64bit driver that worked


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

I'd updated my driver with one provided from Asus with no success. I'm going to put my old Dell back together using these parts and see how i get on.

If it works i'll know the HDD is fine and it is a configuration issue.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Maybe this could help out??? I took a look at your frozen file and researched it. This sounds like you or similar?

One person report this as his resolution:

I got mine to work after the crcdisk.sys kept failing by disabling usb keyboard support on my motherboard - please let me know if this worked for you too.

The other post is below:

Re: BSOD on first reboot of Vista, stops on crcdisk.sys 

Your SATA drivers are not properly decorated. That's the same error 
people are getting with Win x64 and Microsoft has a specific KB about 
the 07B error being specifically improperly undecorated or undecorated 
drivers.

He mentions 07b error but this Mhttp://support.microsoft.com/kb/192163icrosoft Report isn't gonna help

One last note from the Microsoft Forums:

Two things:

1) Vista is not currently supporting booting to a USB drive. I have yet to see one work. Thats not to say it won't happen, but currently it is not supported. Minimum specs for h/d is IDE 7200RPM, 2mb cache, and 100MBps or greater transfer rate, 20gig free. Recommended is SATA w/ 8mb cache and 40GB free and Native Command Queuing (NCQ)

Last but not least, this as well as the above are not supported by TSF, these are articles pulled up on researching your particular failing driver:

I've solved the problem. I just deleted sptd.sys from <WINDOWS>\System32\Drivers\.

This driver was installed by DAEMON Tools. Vista fails to load if you are trying to install it over XP with old DAEMON Tools installed. And Vista Upgrade adviser knows nothing about it. To solve the problem download and install latest DAEMON Tools before upgrading your OS.

OR (if you are already in progress of Vista installation and have this problem) load from your bootable Windows Vista CD and choose to restore. Tnen choose 'other options' and go to console. Then go to <WINDOWS>\System32\Drivers\ and delete sptd.sys. Now restart. Vista will load fine after it and continue installation.

Good luck and hope something here can help you out. I would read through this whole post as it's from about 4 different sites.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

wow! Thanks for the info. I did put my Dell back together and it boots fine into Vista.

I'll try a couple of those things and see how i get on. One thing i was wondering: i have a 64 bit processor (Pentium D 830) and am installing Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit. Would i need the 64 or 32 bit drivers? I tried the 32 bit SATA controller drivers with no success so far.


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

a 64-Bit CPU is just what it is. 64-Bit. Without software or especially an Operating System to take advantage of the extra power, you might as well think of it as a 32-bit processor.

I don't want to say for sure with a server based type of CPU like the Operton but I believe this fact stands correct for all 64-bit CPU's.

No drivers are necessary for the cpu itself. Now for sata and other related things, yes you may need a 32 or 64 bit driver designed for that controller.

Sata comes to mind instantly if you are installing an operating system. Make sure F6 when it prompts so you can install the driver needed for Vista or XP to recognize the foreign hard drive controller.

Hope I didn't drift to far off the subject.

Scott


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

I almost forgot. Make sure you have the latest release from dell for the "pre install" sata drivers. It will be necessary to put them on a floppy or USB flash drive when installing your O.S. make sure they are extracted and not in a .zip format.

Need assistance in finding the compatible driver?

Please provide the exact model dell you have and I'll point you to it.



zero-one said:


> wow! Thanks for the info. I did put my Dell back together and it boots fine into Vista.
> 
> I'll try a couple of those things and see how i get on. One thing i was wondering: i have a 64 bit processor (Pentium D 830) and am installing Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit. Would i need the 64 or 32 bit drivers? I tried the 32 bit SATA controller drivers with no success so far.


----------



## zero-one (May 19, 2007)

I've got a Dell XPS 600. Would i need to install these Dell drivers if i swapped the Dell HP onto my new Asus motherboard?


----------



## Bbrudnik (Jun 22, 2009)

The installation of Windows sets it'self up to the motherboard chipset, if you have installed Vista on your dell computer it will not work with your ASUS motherboard. Do a clean install with everything attached on your new set-up and everything will be fine :wink:

also sorry for double post, forgot to add this bit. Your drivers are specific to the hardware you are using so no you will not have to install the drivers from your dell. use the CD which came with the new motherboard and then update using the latest drivers from the ASUS website.


----------

